
Larry Hastings – Python's Infamous GIL – PyCon 2016 - cjdrake
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P3AyI_u66Bw
======
tedmiston
It's helpful to know the abstract for Larry's talk before watching:

    
    
        DESCRIPTION
    
        CPython's GIL means your Python code can only run on one CPU core at a
        time. Can we remove it? Yes, we can... in fact we already have! But is it
        worth the cost?
    
        ABSTRACT
    
        CPython's "Global Interpreter Lock", or "GIL", was added in 1992. It was
        an excellent design decision. But 24 years is a long time--today it
        prevents Python from capitalizing on multiple CPUs. Many people want us to
        remove the GIL.
    
        It turns out, removing the GIL isn't actually that hard. In fact, I
        already removed it, in my experimental "gilectomy" branch. But the GIL is
        one reason CPython is so fast! The "gilectomy" makes CPython shockingly
        slow.
    
        This talk will discuss the history of the GIL, how the GIL helps make
        CPython fast, how the "gilectomy" removed the GIL, and some ways we might
        be able to make the "gilectomy" version fast enough to be useful.
    

from
[https://us.pycon.org/2016/schedule/presentation/2101/](https://us.pycon.org/2016/schedule/presentation/2101/)

------
harlowja
Nice handling of the crappy question at the end...

